# McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This is the last of the FM's that I have access to right now. These haflings really know how to blend some pipeweed!

Open this up and the orientals just come bursting out. That barbecue sauce smell is there strong but not overpowering. I now have visions of hairy footed haflings from the Orient. Yeah, get that picture outta your head now!

Load this dark chunky leaf up and light it....oh yes, this is one of the finest offerings from the Shire. The smooth creaminess of FM is there but the addition of Syrian lat and the oriental leaf just adds a complexity that is so very nice. Tangy piquancy comes from the orientals as anise and smokiness come from the latakia. The virginia sits there and does it's job as a base but doesn't ever try to be in charge. This one never even considered biting either!

Another great blend from the Eastfarthing of the Shire. Original FM for a smoot creamy english. FMATP for an extra kick that enhances the original!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Your review echoes my experience with this blend. I love it, and will be happy to keep it in my rotation!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Again, I thank you. This is another one I got in a sampler and haven't opened. I haven't gotten past FM or FMOTT, the Virginia kick I'm on is preventing it.

I'll have to try to remedy that by suppressing these TAD attacks. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW all great reviews thank you again SIR!!!!!!!!

ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I swore FMAP was a Virginia/syria Latikia blend, no orintel leaf. let me check the can again
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review Dave! I'd bump you again but I have to spread the love first!


----------

